# ispconfig+proftp mit TLS unter CentOS?



## Snape (17. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend,

ich habe bisher erfolglos mehrfach mit Google nach einer entsprechenden Anleitung gesucht.
Folgendes ist der Fall:

Ich habe meinen Server nach dieser
http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_centos5.0
Anleitung installiert.

Da aber FTP allein ein großes Sicherheitsrisiko bedeutet, möchte ich, dass FTPS (nicht sftp..) auf dem Server nicht nur verfügbar, sondern gar ausschließlich möglich ist.

Wie stelle ich FTP auf FTPS unter CentOS mit ispconfig, proftpd um?
Am liebsten wäre mir eine sogenannte "idiotensichere" Anleitung ^^

Lieben Dank


----------

